# Is PTE accepted for PR



## Swaroop (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

Please let me know whether PTE general/academic score is acceptable for Australia /NZ PR as I am planning for PR to work and stay in Australia along with my family (me 36, wife and 1 kid). 

Sorry if this is already answered in other thread. But I could not find it. 

Thanks in advance,
Swaroop


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, PTE is accepted for PR. You can check pearsonpte site and get the knowledge how much score you need to apply.

Check the following thread, it will be helpul
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## Swaroop (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Ginni,

Thanks for your comment.

Below statement on pearsonpte is what making me confused:

“Please note that PTE General is not accepted for visa applications. To apply for an Australian visa or for most university applications, please use PTE Academic.”

The confusion is because I scored band 6.5 in IELTS *general *. 

But PTE says that “PTE Academic” is accepted for immigration. But not general. 

Regards,
Swaroop


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Swaroop said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let me know whether PTE general/academic score is acceptable for Australia /NZ PR as I am planning for PR to work and stay in Australia along with my family (me 36, wife and 1 kid).
> 
> ...


It is accepted by the department of immigration, but some assessment authorities (e.g. Engineers Australia) do not accept it


----------



## Swaroop (Feb 24, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> It is accepted by the department of immigration, but some assessment authorities (e.g. Engineers Australia) do not accept it


You mean something like ACS? 

If yes, do I need to check if ACS accepts PTE or not as I need to go through ACS. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## rahulsquirk (Feb 11, 2016)

As far as I know, ACS dont need PTE. pte score is required for filing the Expression of Interest .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Swaroop said:


> Hi Ginni,
> 
> Thanks for your comment.
> 
> ...



Yes, Instead of PTE-General they accept PTE-Academic for Immigration. 65 marks are equivalent to 7 Bands of IELTS General.
It is accepted since Nov 2014. So, there won't be any problem.Assessment doesn't require any PTE score, they will just check your qualification and your experience.

So, calculate your points and start your process.

Good Luck.


----------



## Swaroop (Feb 24, 2016)

ginni said:


> Yes, Instead of PTE-General they accept PTE-Academic for Immigration. 65 marks are equivalent to 7 Bands of IELTS General.
> It is accepted since Nov 2014. So, there won't be any problem.Assessment doesn't require any PTE score, they will just check your qualification and your experience.
> 
> So, calculate your points and start your process.
> ...


Thanks Ginni.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Swaroop said:


> Hi Ginni,
> 
> Thanks for your comment.
> 
> ...




https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

go through the link, read points test. 

For skilled migration under visa subclass 189/190/489 - PTE *"Academic"* is accepted.


----------



## sanjay7447 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hello all,
Please give me solution for my doubt.
I am planning to apply in subclass 190 in NSW.
I got assessment positive.
I got 6.5 band in IELTS & my wife got 4 band in IELTS.
Now i am planning PTE exam for my wife.
Is PTE Academic exam is valid for spouse?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sanjay7447 said:


> Hello all,
> Please give me solution for my doubt.
> I am planning to apply in subclass 190 in NSW.
> I got assessment positive.
> ...


yes it is valid,

in case you are planning to claim partner points then you can take any of the test - ielts/pte/toefl/oet/cae

in case you are not claiming partner points then the secondary applicant needs to have functional english https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english( IELTS 4.5 or equivalent) or else you can give a letter from from spouse's universtity stating that language of instruction during the program was English


----------



## sanjay7447 (Jul 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes it is valid,
> 
> in case you are planning to claim partner points then you can take any of the test - ielts/pte/toefl/oet/cae
> 
> in case you are not claiming partner points then the secondary applicant needs to have functional english https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english( IELTS 4.5 or equivalent) or else you can give a letter from from spouse's universtity stating that language of instruction during the program was English


Thank you for your feedback.
My wife need 4.5 band in IELTS. She appeared for IELTS & got 4 band.
Now what should i do?
Should i let her for IELTS once again or go for PTE??
Which one would be better for her???


----------



## aussienavs (Jul 21, 2016)

sanjay7447 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > yes it is valid,
> ...


I suggest you go for pte as its marking scheme is better than ielts (as per my experience)


----------

